# A telescopic rod that really doesn't suck!



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

More and more lately I've yearned for a couple of telescopic rods that weren't crap. One on stand by for light stuff - anything from squid to bream and gars. Another slightly tougher for trolling when and if need be.

I've wasted too many hours on the water changging rigs to match the hatch in the past, and see having worthy stand by rigs (that don't become a liability) a handy addition.

Why telescopic? Well, I like the idea of being able to reduce the height of a fishing pole (quickly if need be), especially when there is at least one more rod in use at the same time. Secondly, I like the idea of collapsing it and storing it under the hull in case of necessity. This is much easier done with a rod that can be collapsed to less than 2 foot.

But yeah - most of them suck. The inexpensive Shimano I bought recently isn't great (I can tell it won't last) and I hadn't ever seen a good one before. Until today. I looked high and low in retail stores for something like this for weeks, and found nothing. Resorted to ebay and it came through with a Gillmaster GTS701 graphite 7-piece telescopic rod.

It looks sweet. It feels every bit as nice a 2-piece $200 graphite rod that I use for hiking trips and is just as light. I really am surprised how good this rod looks to be.

Speaking of telescopic rods, so fond of the concept (of good ones) I have become, I recently found out about Banax telescopic fibreglass rods, and managed to order one (at cost price from a mate who owns a fishing store on Hobart). Even at cost these aren't cheap but I have it on good faith that these are up to handling larger fish. It'll be interesting to compare performance and applicability of the two.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the nfo 5/11. I'm also interested n the concept but have also found the quality lacking.

They make great kids rods and the storage ease is a great bonus

How much was the gillmaster?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

$45.00 plus postage. Worth every cent to.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

5th , i followed your post and bought a gillmaster telescopic rod , have not used it on the water yet , but am very impressed with the quality so far , for $40 plus postage , cant complain


----------

